# ED light for my model.



## Earl Taylor (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry I didn't put the model of my Taurus. It's a G2C. Looking for 200 to 300 lumens. Possible motion activated. Maybe rechargeable battery. Looking at different options. Almost all I have found on Amazon say won't fit G2C.
Thanks,
Earl


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, I have a MOD-2 compact and there is not much out there that's brighter than a bic lighter.
All I have found is for a full size.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have one of these and love it!
I think it is designed to fit anything out there. 600 lumin.

GW


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

wirenut said:


> I'm in the same boat, I have a MOD-2 compact and there is not much out there that's brighter than a bic lighter.
> All I have found is for a full size.


+1


----------

